# Gas Meter Upgrade from Bord Gais Networks



## theresa1 (27 Jun 2011)

My Mother told me she got a call from Bord Gais Networks to say that as part of an upgrade plan they are replacing old Meters with new one's and this would be free of charge and include a free safety check. It would take aprox. 30-40 minutes.

I was surprised no letter was sent out regarding this. I was concerned it might be a prepaid meter and i phoned them. They said no it will be a Credit meter and Emerald Gas will carry out the work.

I was then thinking later about the fact that she is with flogas and who is responsible for making sure flogas gets a correct reading. Anybody any experience of this? I'm concerned they will mess up between old meter and new meter readings.


----------



## Berni (27 Jun 2011)

My Mam got this done in the Spring, and it went off smoothly.
She got a letter from BGN and the lads were round the following week.

The readings are all handled by BGN, no matter who your mother is with. Her next bill should have two sets of meter reads, one covering the last of the old meter, and then a second for the new meter.


----------



## theresa1 (28 Jun 2011)

Thanks Berni - that sounds encouraging information.


----------



## DGOBS (29 Jun 2011)

BGN are in the process of upgrading all existing meters with digital meters, I wouldn't worry about it, just let them do it
There is a process for recording the old meter reading and the new, if you ask them when they are changing the meters to give you both readings there will be no doubt either


----------



## theresa1 (30 Jun 2011)

My Mother got her new meter installed today. He left a white form and wrote on the back of it the final old reading and the new meter reading as 0 (Zero).
I checked and it seemed to show 99999 with 021 after in red. Does this sound ok DGOBS?
The guy was pleasant and did a nice neat job from what i could see.


----------



## DGOBS (30 Jun 2011)

What's in red is decimal fo m3, black are full m3


----------



## theresa1 (1 Jul 2011)

My Mother told me she had the heating on last night and I just checked the meter again this morning for her and all the nine's are all zero's and 656 after them. Do they give a little bit of free gas to start of with? It's like the clock rolled over if that make's any sense.


----------



## DGOBS (2 Jul 2011)

Yes the meter clocked over from 99999.021m3 to 00000.656 (used 1.635m3)


----------

